# Tea Party founder: Palin, Gingrich a joke



## Modbert (Oct 21, 2010)

Tea Party &#8216;founder&#8217;: Palin, Gingrich a &#8216;joke&#8217; | Raw Story



> A financial blogger and ex-CEO credited with being one of the original "founders" of the Tea Party has come out against the movement, *saying it has been hijacked by the very people it was protesting and is now obsessed with "guns, gays and God."*
> 
> In a "message" to the Tea Party Wednesday, Karl Denninger declared that he "ought to sue" anyone who uses the Tea Party name "for defamation."





> *"Yeah, that's a joke," he writes. "But so are you. All of you. Especially Sarah Palin, Newt Gingrich, Bob Barr, and douchebag groups such as the 'Tea Party Patriots.'"*
> 
> Denninger writes: "Tea Party my ass. This was nothing other than the Republican Party stealing the anger of a population that was fed up with the Republican Party's own theft of their tax money at gunpoint to bail out the robbers of Wall Street and fraudulently redirecting it back toward electing the very people who stole all the ****ing money!"



More after the jump. He's pissed, and I can't blame him. Though it is a reminder that the tea party was first a Libertarian movement before becoming what it is today.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 21, 2010)

The libertarians sold out or were co-opted?
The results of mergers often suck big time for the rank and fiile involved.
.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 21, 2010)

From outside, I think it is a short-lived hype. 
Tea-Party is also a historical legend. Currently that legend is being instrumentalized, its remembrance in its original context being corrupted.
Some things you let better untouched. One day the hype will be gone, and what will be left is, that a founding-legend of USA was mixed with gay, anti-immigrant issues of today.

If important events in the history of my country would be instrumentalized by interest groups in today's world, this would really disturb me.


----------



## editec (Oct 21, 2010)

TEA PARTY, KNOW NOTHING PARTY, these sorts of American movements feed on frustration, anger and fear.

They also get co-opted by the parties, as we have seen happen to the formerly populist movement calling itself the TEA PARTY movement.

What is it now?

It's a Republicans movement.

I'm more than willing to be 90% of the TP folks will vote R.

Given that both parties brought us this economy, that means that these people end up as nothing but tools to the duelopoly.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Stephanie (Oct 21, 2010)

It's pretty funny to see the Fear and Hate for the Tea Party from our fellow Liberal citizens.

Just what the hell are they afraid of? What are the People in the Tea party going to do to them, after all the Tea Party is AGAINST the GUBERMENT.

makes you wonder


----------



## Madeline (Oct 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> It's pretty funny to see the Fear and Hate for the Tea Party from our fellow Liberal citizens.
> 
> Just what the hell are they afraid of? What are the People in the Tea party going to do to them, after all the Tea Party is AGAINST the GUBERMENT.
> 
> makes you wonder



SSDD, Stephanie....


----------



## Revere (Oct 21, 2010)

You "don't blame him?"

You don't give a rat's ass about the viability of the Tea Party.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 21, 2010)

Revere said:


> You "don't blame him?"
> 
> You don't give a rat's ass about the viability of the Tea Party.



Do Libertarians believe in interfering in the private property rights of others, in the event they turn out to want to build a mosque?

Do they believe in interfering in the marriage rights of others, in the event they turn out to be gay?

Do they weep and plot to bring christian prayers back to public schools?

Hummm.....I'm thinking that's a big old "no".......


----------



## Revere (Oct 21, 2010)

The Tea Party does not exist to breathe life into the fringe Libertarian movement.


----------



## FireFly (Oct 29, 2010)

Rick Santelli's Rant started the TEA Party. Rick Santelli is the founder. Yet every week the media blitz informs us of a new person who is a TEA Party founder. Someone they have painted as extreme & whacked then slap the TEA Party founder label on.

Remember how they photo-shopped Dale Robertson TEA Party sign photo with the word Niggar & told us he was the founder.

*Origional Dale Robertson TEA Party sign*






*Faked Dale Robertson TEA Party sign*


----------



## California Girl (Oct 29, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Tea Party founder: Palin, Gingrich a joke | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, I was right. The original TEA Party is not what it is becoming with Palin et al around. Color me Shocked Pink.


----------



## Revere (Oct 29, 2010)

The Tea Party will have to take over the GOP, or it will fade away.  The guns, gays, and God crowd will have to be on board, since Republicans don't win Presidential elections without them.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 29, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> It's pretty funny to see the Fear and Hate for the Tea Party from our fellow Liberal citizens.
> 
> Just what the hell are they afraid of? What are the People in the Tea party going to do to them, after all the Tea Party is AGAINST the GUBERMENT.
> 
> makes you wonder



They are "against" the government..and Pro-Corporation.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Revere said:


> The Tea Party does not exist to breathe life into the fringe Libertarian movement.



No, apparently the Tea Party exists to breath life into the John Birch Society, the American Nazi Party, the Militia Movement, the Moral Majority, etc. etc. etc......


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Revere said:


> The Tea Party will have to take over the GOP, or it will fade away.  The guns, gays, and God crowd will have to be on board, since Republicans don't win Presidential elections without them.



I hope to hell you're wrong.  Where are those of us who object to overspending AND hate supposed to hang then?


----------



## Revere (Oct 29, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty funny to see the Fear and Hate for the Tea Party from our fellow Liberal citizens.
> ...



Are Google and GE corporations?


----------



## Madeline (Oct 29, 2010)

Revere said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I have heard about issues with Google...privacy for one.  But what's up with GE?  And how does this relate to the Tea Party?


----------



## Revere (Oct 29, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Seriously?  You don't know about the relationship between GE and Obama and Google and Obama?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 29, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Tea Party founder: Palin, Gingrich a joke | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



someone bumped this, so I just saw it.....hey hes got a point, I am not a Gingrich fan at all, palin is a someone who can mobilize folks,  she is who she is, she will make comments patriotism, 'old fashion' America etc. . big deal.  etc...so if hes upset, yea okay then. 

IF the newbies sent to congress don't do what he envisioned a changing of the guard doing, then hes got even more reason to be uspet, we'll see. 

 BUT I don't see a whole lot of social mantra at work in the tea party, its still is, at least appears to me to be motivated by a bog gov. big spender retribution scheme..... now I am not a member nor do I spend a lot of time at their sites, so maybe I am missing something. (?)


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 29, 2010)

The Republican Party hijacked the Tea Party?

Yeah?

Let's ask Mike Cassel and Babs Mukulski about that, shall we?


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 29, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> It's pretty funny to see the Fear and Hate for the Tea Party from our fellow Liberal citizens.
> 
> Just what the hell are they afraid of? What are the People in the Tea party going to do to them, after all the Tea Party is AGAINST the GUBERMENT.
> 
> makes you wonder


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 29, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Tea Party founder: Palin



Your ignorance about the Tea Party is appalling.


----------



## Dante (Dec 27, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party founder: Palin, Gingrich a joke | Raw Story
> ...



bump again...

end of year accounting...


----------

